# Who's Truck and Tractor Pulling?



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Post up some pics of what everyone is running! Thumbs Up

No actions shots yet, first pull was a test and tune. But heres a pic all loaded up! Crappy pic, better to come!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Occasionally I pull my truck, this year I think it's more the dedicated hauler then anything.

Other work stock trucks that I will be involved with will be:
2008 cc/sb F250. 6.4/auto
2001 ec/lb Ram 2500 24v/auto 

And depending on scheduling maybe attending some 2.6 class stuff with friends.
2000 ec/lb F250. 7.3/auto.
2007 cc/sb Ram 2500 5.9/auto.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I did it for a couple years. Sold most of my pulling stuff over the last year. I won one pull and thats what I wanted to do and I got tired of putting more money in the truck to stay competitive.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pulling rig got stolen, end to an early career...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;1476862 said:


> Pulling rig got stolen, end to an early career...


You can't leave us hanging there.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1476862 said:


> Pulling rig got stolen, end to an early career...


It made it down the track once, I wouldn't call that a career. :waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD Dave;1476869 said:


> It made it down the track once, I wouldn't call that a career. :waving:


:laughing:


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mark13;1476858 said:


> Occasionally I pull my truck, this year I think it's more the dedicated hauler then anything.
> 
> Other work stock trucks that I will be involved with will be:
> 2008 cc/sb F250. 6.4/auto
> ...


Yea same here, never pulled the blue one and dont plan on it! Just the tow rig! Started with tractor and moved to trucks, do plan on getting the tractor out at least once this year tho!

Dont leave us hanging, let see some pics of the pullers!!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone need a weight bracket for a MD-II bracket?

Tried pulling but wasnt that exciting and stand around all night for the diesels to pull last finally pull and payouts were junk... Moved on to drag racing Thumbs Up

make offer payup (no weights)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holland;1476894 said:


> Dont leave us hanging, let see some pics of the pullers!!


I'd post pics but I don't really have any besides broken pictures.

What kinda tractor do you pull?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;1476869 said:


> It made it down the track once, I wouldn't call that a career. :waving:





Mark13;1476870 said:


> :laughing:


LOL somepeople have selective memory's 
I pulled it a good 15 times... 
Quite a few pass's down the track as well
Its a shame cause it was my first and my favorite truck... sad


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Does a video work instead of pics?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mark13;1476916 said:


> I'd post pics but I don't really have any besides broken pictures.
> 
> What kinda tractor do you pull?


Started with antique, ive got a farmall 460. Nothing too crazy! lol I've got an 806 (diesel) too, but that one stays home!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

some pictures of my boy's tractor pulling. My oldest he's 8 also pulls an allis chambers 1948 model b in the 2500lb class
[ ATTACH]113588[/ATTACH]


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Somemore pic's of them. I also pull a 1942 farmall H. In total we have 11 tractors the family pulls including the wife.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Picture and video from saturday night at a brush pull.









Video of the Ford. There's a video of the white dodge on the other trailer I'm trying to get.


Edit, got a video of the Dodge.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice! We've been to a couple but they were pretty much test and tunes for us so i didnt even bother recording any of it. First pull with our sled is sat so i'll be sure to video it! 

I do have a video of our dyno run tho... should see if i can find it


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Mark, 

Is jason pulling this year or just his brother


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PabstBlueRibbon;1477600 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Is jason pulling this year or just his brother


His brother is the only one pulling out of the two of them, several of their other friends pull though just their trucks aren't done yet.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

What class did they pull in Mark? The hot street or the stock? I had a lot of my buddies go to that pull but I was stuck at work....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brandon29;1477839 said:


> What class did they pull in Mark? The hot street or the stock? I had a lot of my buddies go to that pull but I was stuck at work....


The Ford pulled in the stock or work stock and the Dodge pulled in Altered or Hot street. Don't remember what they were calling it.

Both took first in their class and the next day they both pulled in Edgerton, Wi in the same class (Altered diesel, no stock class). The Dodge took first and the Ford was second, 14' behind the Dodge. The Ford put 61' on third place.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pics and vids guys.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

The only truck pulling I do is getting the tractors to the pull. Here is a picture of my Farmall 560 I bought last fall. First pull of the year this spring with it. The other picture is my younger brothers Farmall 706 at the same pull. I think this was the 8500lb class, we also have a Case 1030 and Ford 9000 we pull.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Well me getting a video of us hooked just hasnt happened, i ended up operating the sled all day att the last pull but we managed a first and second! We've got another this sunday so i'll see what i can do!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

In the meantime heres a dyno run!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Shot of the load headed to the local pull a few weeks back. Took a break from our truck one weekend. My 460 and my dads 560. Been two years since i had it at a pull so i didnt do so well, but it was still fun! (yes its not strapped in the pic, but it was prior to going down the road)


----------

